# Malware notice from my VPN service



## drbrandt (Apr 27, 2016)

I'm using Hotspot Shield VPN for my laptop and smartphones. Whenever I go to TUGs BB I get a message that the site is reportedly infected by Malware; Hotspot Shield will not allow access but instead shows a snapshot of the site. Anyone have any info on this report of malware?


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 27, 2016)

drbrandt said:


> I'm using Hotspot Shield VPN for my laptop and smartphones. Whenever I go to TUGs BB I get a message that the site is reportedly infected by Malware; Hotspot Shield will not allow access but instead shows a snapshot of the site. Anyone have any info on this report of malware?


Does it give you any more information than that?  Perhaps a link to some sort of report?


----------



## Makai Guy (May 4, 2016)

We referred this to the folks at Hotspot on April 27.  We've just heard back:





> David (Hotspot Shield Help Desk)
> May 4, 15:22
> 
> Hello,
> ...


Please try to access via your VPN and let us know how it works out for you.


----------



## drbrandt (May 12, 2016)

It works for me now


----------

